# Shooting OTT



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

My aim sucks right now firing over the top. 
I haven't been a le to find any tuts about this, any advice would be really appreciated. 
With thanks.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I assume youre new to slingshots. Do you know the fundamentals of good marksmanship?


----------



## teebonebrisvegas (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been watching some YouTube stuff and whatnot. 
I take it from your input that its much the same as TTF. 
I suspect that the slingshot I'm currently using may of be setup right perhaps.


----------



## Mr. Johnson (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't fell bad. My aim sucks to and i'm active duty military. The fundamentals of marksmanship is muscle memory for me. I think that its gonna take some pratice. Maybe someone could put up a diagram of what your sight picture should look like.. i think it would help you and me both...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Same as sighting a rifle. The bands and target will look like a "lollypop" Bill Hays


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

if my aim is off I just make sure that the slingshot is squared and that usually works


----------

